# Cruze Oil Filter Canister



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I used to work for a chevy dealership in the quick lube for a year, and i would like to know if anyone can tell me the size socket i need to remove the cap/canister where the oil filter is. I cannot seem to remember what it is lol. Thanks in advance


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Use the search function next time.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/544-cruze-oil-change-1-4t.html

I should make you read threw this entire thread but I won't its a 24mm socket.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Use the search function next time.
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/544-cruze-oil-change-1-4t.html
> 
> I should make you read threw this entire thread but I won't its a 24mm socket.


Thanks man. I appreciate it 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Well it is metric, and since I have all sizes from 1 to around 60 mm, just grab the one that fits snug. 24 mm seems about right Won't have much luck with a 1, maybe a hammer would help.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Use the search function next time.
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/544-cruze-oil-change-1-4t.html
> 
> I should make you read threw this entire thread but I won't its a 24mm socket.


That thread is epic. I have a printout of it in my service binder that I pull out when I change the oil, just because it has those sizes handy and serves as a reminder to open the filler cap before pulling the drain plug. No mess last time!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Really remember that drain plug is a 10 mm, if not, takes me a half a day to get up and get the right size. Top one is not too bad, just have to bend over a little.

Also make a point of using a six point socket on that piece of plastic, don't want to round it off. If you read your GM owners manual, it's practically like they invented that paper only cartridge. When in fact, this is all they used in automotive since day one until the latter 50's.

But then they were thick formed steel with a supper strong bolt on the top, not a piece of plastic. Then GM and others are acting like they are some kind of saints by using an environmentally paper only filter even though they were wrecking the environment for the last 50 years?

Bu the biggest killer of all, would think since you are only buying a piece of folded paper, would be much cheaper than buying that big tin can. But the way it is, are two to three times the price! This doesn't seem right!


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

15/16" works just fine for me.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

24 mm is only 7.38 mils larger than a 24 mm, may try a 15/16" as well for a bit tighter fit.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

NickD said:


> 24 mm is only 7.38 mils larger than a 24 mm, may try a 15/16" as well for a bit tighter fit.


No comprende, it's a riddle?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Tomko said:


> No comprende, it's a riddle?


How about:

"24 mm is only *0.00738 inches *larger than a 24 mm, may try a 15/16" as well for a bit tighter fit."

Or a 15/16" six point socket is 0.00738 inches smaller than a 24 mm socket for a tighter fit. Are dealing with a plastic nut, and the less slop, the better for less chance of breaking off the tips of that hex.

And as long as we are dealing with the metric system, what is 25 NM of torque? Newton didn't even exist until 1967 when somebody finally figured out the kilogram is a unit of measurement for mass and NOT force. And then in the 70's, our idiotic congress switched to the metric system for automobiles because the Japanese wouldn't buy our cars.

The reason why they wouldn't buy our cars is because they wanted the steering wheel located on the right hand side. But we still didn't move the steering wheel to the right hand side, so they still wouldn't buy our cars. But this did cause us to change all hardware to metric sizes that cost a huge fortune at the time, not only prints, but production tooling as well.

The biggest difference is not so much the thread diameter, very close, but the number of threads per inch was our system. Metric describes this same dimension as the spacing in between threads in millimeters. And we both use round numbers. Also darn close, but if you screw in a meter bolt into what use to be the English system but now called the SAE systems, and can't tell the difference between rust or not a close thread, you will strip out the threads and wreck something like an engine block.

Practically all torque wrenches or in KG/M, the old unit of measurement in the metric system, so what is 25 NM? In English it is 18.439053724999997 pound feet. Lets just call that 18 pound feet.

Yet another common sense issue is that the oil filter should be mounted as far away from any hot exhaust systems as far as possible. No common sense in the 1.4 L mounted right about that extra hot turbo. So you want to make darn sure your oil filter cap has a properly installed new O'ring and is properly torqued.

The only way I am sure of this being done correctly is to do it myself. Its my life and the life of my family, and also assurance that the filter is changed, very easy to be overlooked since you cannot see that it was changed.

Then this bit about that engine belly plastic cover gets hot enough to ignite oil. So help me, somebody is smoking crack and it sure in the **** is not me nor the rest of us. On all previous four banger Chevy engines the oil filter was located on the intake manifold side. Yet another issue, could have rerouted those hoses on top of it so you could have better access.


----------

